
Running a car costs much more than people think - jseliger
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01118-w
======
the_hoser
The article discusses public transportation as an alternative to vehicle
ownership. Since this took place in Germany, this probably makes sense. From
what I've heard, the public transit system in Germany is pretty great.

I wish public transportation were an option where I live. I hate owning a car.

------
rdtwo
Car owners is a all or nothing problem. You need to provide a ton on public
transport options and make them great before people give up cars.

